

New York HN Meetup on Saturday, Jan. 17th.  - Alex3917

On the mailing list we agreed to have another meetup on Saturday, Jan. 17th somewhere in Manhattan. Post your venue ideas as comments, and/or vote up what looks good.<p>Also, if you haven't already then join the mailing list, nyyc@googlegroups.com. It's very low traffic.
======
Alex3917
My suggestion is Republic in Union Square. It's kind of cliche, but for our
purposes I think it would be good (large tables, cheap, conducive to talking,
etc.). The website is thinknoodles.com.

Right in front of the entrance to the old Luna Park bar (now a construction
site in the north end of union sq.) there is a statue. How about we meet at
the statue at 7pm. That way it will be super easy to find everyone.

~~~
jakewolf
I'm in, but will not be freezing my ass off standing outside as it's supposed
to be in the single digits with the wind chill
[http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?w0=t&w2=wc&...](http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?w0=t&w2=wc&w3=sfcwind&AheadHour=96&Submit=Submit&FcstType=graphical&textField1=40.89379&textField2=-74.01352&site=all&unit=0)

~~~
Alex3917
Good catch. How about this instead, my cell is 607-351-2671 so people can call
me when they get there if they can't find us.

~~~
pierrelabranche
I know it's a bit west of Union Sq., but how about "The Manhole" on
Christopher St in Chelsea? It's got a real nice and relaxing atmosphere, but
it's also exciting and aggressive.

------
bgurupra
Hi! I live near NYC and would like to join the meetup.Anything I need to do to
join your group or I just walk in? And you guys have any agenda?

~~~
Alex3917
Just show up. No agenda, but if you have some interesting project to talk
about that's always a plus.

------
pierrelabranche
I think "The Manhole" on Christopher St in Chelsea would be an excellent place
for a meetup.

------
twelvedigits
I joined the group and would be interested in attending.

------
rogercosseboom
I'll definitely be there.

------
yan
I can possibly be down.

